# Dr upsett me today. Made me cry



## Suggerhoney

Hay ladies So because I am 5 weeks and always said when I found out at just over 3 weeks at 5 weeks I will ring doctors surgery and book appointment. 

So that's what I did today. And the Dr rang me strait back. 
But all she kept going on about is my age. I'm 39. And she just kept going on and on and on about how high risk I am to MC from now till 12 weeks. 
I found her very rude and it really really upsett me. 

She won't do bloods and I won't be seen untill I have my booking in appointment with MW at 8 weeks. 

She also told me to not get my hopes up for a early scan and I will probably have to wait untill I'm 12 weeks. 

She is writing to the High risk pregnancy consultant at my local hospital because my last pregnancy nearly 7 years ago was high risk. I'm really hoping that i hear back from the high risk consultant and she books me a earlier scan. Last time I had one at 7 weeks so hoping for one around 6 and a half 7 weeks. 

Just can't believe how rude she was about my age. 
Plenty of womon have babies now even in there 40s. Just think she cud of been a bit more supportive and reasuring as I'm already anxious about losing this baby 
esp after 3 previous MC 2 very early and 1 at 10 weeks. 

Anyway just needed to vent. Anyone else had this?


----------



## flou

:hugs: I think the doctor was a little insensitive especially given your history. Its not uncommon to have a baby at 39 and plenty of ladies do and into their 40s as well. And there are many different reasons why people have children after 35. I'm currently 37 and 28 weeks pg with baby boy #2. I had 2 miscarriages at aged 31 and 32 and had DS at 33. Went on to have another miscarriage at 36. So far this pregnancy is going well. I ended up having complications and gestational hypertension when pg with DS but even though I'm older all seems ok so far. I hope everything goes well for you. Good luck!


----------



## Suggerhoney

flou said:


> :hugs: I think the doctor was a little insensitive especially given your history. Its not uncommon to have a baby at 39 and plenty of ladies do and into their 40s as well. And there are many different reasons why people have children after 35. I'm currently 37 and 28 weeks pg with baby boy #2. I had 2 miscarriages at aged 31 and 32 and had DS at 33. Went on to have another miscarriage at 36. So far this pregnancy is going well. I ended up having complications and gestational hypertension when pg with DS but even though I'm older all seems ok so far. I hope everything goes well for you. Good luck!

Thank you so much for the reassurance hon and congrats on ure preganacy. 
It's such a worry when ure so early I just wish I cud fast forward the weeks. 
5weeks 2 days now and its going sooo slow. 
I've done another test today with the FRER brand and I've never had this happen b4? I'm hoping because it's way way darker than the control line that that means everything is good and normol and healthy. 
I never got any dark lines with my 2 early MC only ever got v v v faint lines. That wud get fainter and fainter each day then wud do another and if wud be negative and then the bleeding wud start. 
So I've been testing like a mad womon making sure them lines get darker and not lighter. And today I got a total dye stealer.
Praying this is a really really good sign. 

Have never had this happen b4.


----------



## mumof1+1

Hi hun. Just wanted to say, as you know I’m 39 and have just miscarried but that doesn’t mean it will happen to you. The dr shouldn’t have said that. As older ladies we know the risk and we take it. Doesn’t mean we need it drilling in in such a heartless manner. I never experienced any of that with my gps. Not even when I spoke to the gynae dr to discuss my coil removal. I think that was very cruel and if I were you I’d speak to a different gp in future and maybe even file a complaint over how you were spoke. Personally I find it disgusting how you were spoken to. Big hugs hun and I’m really rooting for a sticky bean for you. Much love xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

mumof1+1 said:


> Hi hun. Just wanted to say, as you know I’m 39 and have just miscarried but that doesn’t mean it will happen to you. The dr shouldn’t have said that. As older ladies we know the risk and we take it. Doesn’t mean we need it drilling in in such a heartless manner. I never experienced any of that with my gps. Not even when I spoke to the gynae dr to discuss my coil removal. I think that was very cruel and if I were you I’d speak to a different gp in future and maybe even file a complaint over how you were spoke. Personally I find it disgusting how you were spoken to. Big hugs hun and I’m really rooting for a sticky bean for you. Much love xxx

Hello sweetheart 
Yes I think I mite do that. I think when I see the midwife I will tell her about it and see what she says. 
I've never had that Dr b4 and she definitely wasn't English because she had a accent. Sounded like she was from over India way somewhere so maybe over there there more stern. 
It was really upsetting and I found it really insulting. 
Thank you for commenting sweet. I've been thinking of you. 
:friends:


----------



## mumof1+1

I’m not surprised. Such a horrible reaction. Good luck hun. Really got everything crossed all goes well for you. Will keep popping by and checking in on you Thank you hun. I appreciate that xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

mumof1+1 said:


> I’m not surprised. Such a horrible reaction. Good luck hun. Really got everything crossed all goes well for you. Will keep popping by and checking in on you Thank you hun. I appreciate that xxx

Thank you so much hon for ure kindness. 
Ure such a sweetheart <3


----------



## mumof1+1

Anytime hun and if it helps feel free to inbox me xxx


----------



## AngelUK

Don't let them get you down! I was 41 when I conceived my twin boys and had just turned 42 when they were born. I had a standard pregnancy with just the normal sets of complaints, and my boys were born at 37 week by elective cs, both perfectly healthy. 
However, there are private places where you could book a scan earlier than the usual 12w. Maybe that might be worth looking into for your own peace of mind? Good luck!


----------



## Suggerhoney

mumof1+1 said:


> Anytime hun and if it helps feel free to inbox me xxx

Oh sweety ure so lovely.

I think I'm doing ok my symptoms really kicked in over the weekend. Hopefully will get a scan in the next week or so. Ringing the hospital to book a appointment with the high risk preganacy consultant on Thursday. Hopefully they will get me in at 7 weeks and will do a scan than. 
Thank you for being so supportive. 
What a trooper u are sweety. Sending huge hugs and love


----------



## Suggerhoney

AngelUK said:


> Don't let them get you down! I was 41 when I conceived my twin boys and had just turned 42 when they were born. I had a standard pregnancy with just the normal sets of complaints, and my boys were born at 37 week by elective cs, both perfectly healthy.
> However, there are private places where you could book a scan earlier than the usual 12w. Maybe that might be worth looking into for your own peace of mind? Good luck!

Oh wow this is so so good. Congrats on ure lovely twin boys. My DD who is 15 is convinced I'm having twins haha. 

I'm almost 6 weeks now and I have to call the hospital on Thursday to book an appointment with the high risk preganacy consultant. So will know more Thursday and hopefully she will want me to have a scan b4 she sees me. Fingers and toes crossed.

My symptoms really kicked in over the weekend my boobs are tender and heavy and vainy and the sickness has gone up a gear. 
Had a ham and tomato sandwich today which I normoly love but it completly turned my stomach. Also some smells set me off and anything that looks stodgy like left over Apple crumble just makes me heave. 
The tired mess hit me last night as well. 
So hopefully those are all good signs. 
I've done another digital just to see if the numbers have changed. The last time I did one it said 2-3 But today's one said 3+ which is bang on. 

Thank you ladies for all ure support. Feeling a lot more positive now.


----------



## mumof1+1

Hi huni

I will be following you as I’m really rooting for a happy and healthy pregnancy for you. I know it’s really hard but please try to stay positive. Hope you get your scan and I have everything crossed for a sticky healthy bean xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

mumof1+1 said:


> Hi huni
> 
> I will be following you as I’m really rooting for a happy and healthy pregnancy for you. I know it’s really hard but please try to stay positive. Hope you get your scan and I have everything crossed for a sticky healthy bean xxx

Thank you hon.
My symptoms are not as bad today. No sickness and boobs not as tender.
Belly getting bigger hope this is a good sign because I'm worrying about my symtoms not being as strong now urghhh

I'll be 6 weeks tommorow 
Done another test just to make sure line isn't getting fainter 

Still dark so hoping all this is a good sign. 
Thank you so very much for being so supportive


----------



## AngelUK

Looking good! With my twins the symptoms really only kicked in after the 7th week, so you may still be in for it lol. I didn't have MS but all day nausea till 16 weeks. While no fun, it is reassuring. FX all goes well for you :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

AngelUK said:


> Looking good! With my twins the symptoms really only kicked in after the 7th week, so you may still be in for it lol. I didn't have MS but all day nausea till 16 weeks. While no fun, it is reassuring. FX all goes well for you :)

Oh honey well I woke up yesterday and I felt sick all day long. I didn't actually throw up but I just felt like motion sickness or like a hangover sickness. It lasted all day and wud only subside if I ate something. Had a little bit of queezyness on and off today as well and my boobs have become very very sore so I'm hoping that's a good sign.
Tests are still coming out darker than control so hoping that's a good sign as well. Also was having major stretching pains last night. It kind of felt like a stitch if you know what I mean lol

How are you getting on with ure lovely twins?
I've kind of geared myself up for twins just incase.
1 or 2 I'm not bothered as long as they or he or she is healthy. That's my main concern.


----------



## AngelUK

That is exactly what I had too. Bleurgh! But as you say, main thing is they are healthy! 

It is incredible my boys are already so big, it doesn't feel so long ago that I had them. It was hard when they were really tiny but one gets through it. 
FX again for you!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwwww bless them. I bet there just adorible.
Still no phone call regarding scan or ob gyn so looks like I'll have to wait till next week. If I haven't heard back from them by Friday next week I'm calling them back. 

Was watching some lovely pregnancy test and announcement videos on you tube. Then video came on about missed misscariges and now I'm freaking out. 
:cry:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Update.
I had a scan today and saw baby and a very fast HB. I'm over the moon but still nervous because still got a long way to go until I get to second tri. Another 4 weeks and 6 days urghhh.
Just praying baby continues to grow and thrive.
It was a privet scan because I was told yesterday that it's doubtful I will get a scan until 12 weeks.
I see the MW on Wednesday and will get all my maternity folder and notes.
If the MW suggests a scan b4 12 weeks then I'm just gonna go along with it. I'm not even gonna tell her that i have had a privet scan.
The way I see it is if I can get another scan b4 12 weeks then great it's extra reassurance.
Thank you ladies for all ure wonderful support.
Still don't feel I can get really excited yet until I get out of this first tri.
Even then I'll prob still be a bit worried.
Anyway ladies thanks again.


----------

